# Jukebox mit Java [Html Applet]



## Blademaster (11. Jun 2007)

Moinsen leute 

Also ich komme schnell zum thema!
Im Informatik unterricht müssen wir Ein java projekt machen!
nun ich habe mich mit einem Freund für ne jukebox entschieden!
Nur ...
Wir haben den ganzen überblick verloren!
also wir haben ka wie man musik und Bilder in ein Applet einfügt ...

Es wäre nett wenn ihr helfen könntet!
p.s. wir ham einige erfahrungen mit schleifen und "zeichnen" also rechtecke usw!

mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2007)

Musik einfügen: http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...19_003.htm#mjb2b36f3d0102967b6ecb445bdd3ec639

Bilder einfügen? Mit welchem JDK wollt ihr das Applet schreiben bzw. soll es Java 1.1 konform oder > Java 1.2 konform sein?


----------



## Blademaster@nethome (13. Jun 2007)

Java 1.2 glaub ich


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jun 2007)

Dann wird das ziemlich einfach, weil man selbst nichts mehr zeichnen muss.
Das kann man einem JLabel überlassen.

Für mehr Informationen brauche ich mehr Informationen...  :wink:


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2007)

Also

Ich will eine Jukebox machen,
Bei der man verschieden Genre wälen kan
dann kommt der jeweilge artist dazu
wenn man auf den artisten klickt kommen kurze Infos zu ihm
und wenn man die music von dem abspielt kommt der Songtext

das ist meine idee 

hoffe das ist leicht zu realiseren kann buttons einfügen aber ka wie sie wechslen wenn ´man auf sie klickt

bitte verzeiht die schreibfehler habe aber verbrennenungen 2.grades an der rechten hand ...


----------



## Blademaster (14. Jun 2007)

das da oben war ich 

hier mein jetziger quelltext


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class JukeBox extends Applet{
AudioClip music = null;
  Image img; 
	
  public void init(){
    img = getImage(getCodeBase(),"juke.gif");
    music = getAudioClip(getCodeBase(),"entertainer.mid");			
    music.loop();
    add(new Label("Wenn euch die IntoMusik reicht, auf den Button klicken"));
    add(new Button("Musik Stoppen"));
  }
  public boolean action(Event e, Object arg){
	    music.stop();
	    return true;
	  }

	  
	    
  public void paint(Graphics g){
    g.drawImage(img, 1,1, this);
  }
    
    public void destroy(){
	    music.stop();
  }
}
```

Momentan ist nur ein pic und ne hintergrund music vorhanden
leider habe ich ka wie ich  scrollbars rein tu weil der jbuilder dann nur noch fehler etc meldet!
bitte um mithile ... ^^ 
mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jun 2007)

Aus deiner Beschreibung lässt sich nicht sehr viel entnehmen. Mach mal eine Skizze, wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## Blademaster (16. Jun 2007)

Erst mal vielen dank das du mir hilfst 

Hier die Skizze!






Was noch in der skizze fehlt ist ne vertikale scrollbar ... 
Jedenfalls sollte es net soooo schwierig sein oder???
leider habe ich kp davon ... ^^

Also noch ne kleine beschreibung:

Wenn man auf album interpret oder so klickt dann kommt links ne liste von den jeweilgen sachen
Wenn ein songabgespielt wird sollte am besten ein songtext kommen!
Ganz rechts und Links sollte mit ner schleife abwechselnde lichter auftauchen dann hat man eine art disko feeling!

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Ellie (16. Jun 2007)

Für Scrollbars musst du das betreffende Textfeld oder was auch immer in ein java.awt.ScrollPane packen. (Warum verwendet ihr übrigens AWT statt Swing? Reine Neugier.)


----------



## Blademaster (18. Jun 2007)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für Scrollbars musst du das betreffende Textfeld oder was auch immer in ein java.awt.ScrollPane packen. (Warum verwendet ihr übrigens AWT statt Swing? Reine Neugier.)



und wie mache ich das?
ka warum wir awt benutzen bin eben neu


----------



## Blademaster (19. Jun 2007)

kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Ellie (19. Jun 2007)

Ähm... wie steht's um dein Englisch? Die Java-Tutorials von Sun sind bei solchen Fragen die erste Anlaufstelle.

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/index.html

Die sind aber für Swing gedacht. Solange ihr also noch nicht zu viele GUI-Elemente habt, wäre es evtl. sinnvoll, AWT durch Swing zu ersetzen. Meistens genügt es, einfach ein J vor den Klassennamen zu setzen.


----------

